# freebsd server <-> Ubiquiti SW ES-16-XG Portchannel



## kristoferus75 (Nov 26, 2020)

Hi !

I want to connect my freebsd server to ES-16-XG switch with firmware 1.9.2 with the help of an portchannel

with cisco switch ist works without a problem but with ubiquiti switch i have troubles.

If i change the portchannel to static also not work

or if i change portchannel to static and change on freebsd the laggproto to loadbalance the portchannel is then on both sides up but doesnt work !

Here my config and show commands:

*Freebsd:*



```
fconfig_lagg1="laggproto lacp laggport ql0 laggport ql1 X.X.X.X/24"


lagg1: flags=8843<UP,BROADCAST,RUNNING,SIMPLEX,MULTICAST> metric 0 mtu 1500
    options=507bb<RXCSUM,TXCSUM,VLAN_MTU,VLAN_HWTAGGING,JUMBO_MTU,VLAN_HWCSUM,TSO4,TSO6,LRO,VLAN_HWFILTER,VLAN_HWTSO>
    ether 94:40:c9:5f:db:a0
    inet X.X.X.X netmask 0xffffff00 broadcast Y.Y.Y.255
    laggproto lacp lagghash l2,l3,l4
    laggport: ql0 flags=0<>
    laggport: ql1 flags=0<>
    groups: lagg
    media: Ethernet autoselect
    status: active
    nd6 options=29<PERFORMNUD,IFDISABLED,AUTO_LINKLOCAL>
```

*ES-16-XG:*


```
interface lag 4
description 'Server'
load-interval 30
switchport mode access
switchport access vlan 50
exit
interface 0/7
addport 3/4
exit
interface 0/8
addport 3/4
exit
interface 0/7
description 'Server'
switchport mode access
switchport access vlan 50
exit       
interface 0/8
description 'Server'
switchport mode access
switchport access vlan 50
exit
```

*show lacp partner 0/7*



```
Sys    System    Admin Prt  Prt   Admin
 Intf  Pri     ID     Key  Pri  Id   State
------- ----- ----------------- ----- ----- ----- -----------
0/7   32768 94:40:C9:5F:DB:A0 306  32768 5   ACT|AGG|LTO
show lacp partner 0/8
```

*#show lacp partner 0/8 *



```
Sys    System    Admin Prt  Prt   Admin
 Intf  Pri     ID     Key  Pri  Id   State
------- ----- ----------------- ----- ----- ----- -----------
0/8   32768 94:40:C9:5F:DB:A0 306  32768 6   ACT|AGG|LTO
```

*show port-channel 4  *


```
Local Interface................................ 3/4
Channel Name................................... 4
Link State..................................... Down
Admin Mode..................................... Enabled
Type........................................... Dynamic
Port-channel Min-links......................... 1
Load Balance Option............................ 3
(Src/Dest MAC, VLAN, EType, incoming port)


Mbr  Device/    Port   Port
Ports Timeout    Speed   Active
------ ------------- --------- -------
0/7  actor/long  10G Full False
    partner/long
0/8  actor/long  10G Full False
    partner/long
```

*Cisco*

cisco config looks like this and it work:









						Chapter 33. Advanced Networking
					

Advanced networking in FreeBSD:  basics of gateways and routes, CARP, how to configure multiple VLANs on FreeBSD, etc




					www.freebsd.org
				





```
interface TenGigt0/1
 channel-group 1 mode active
 channel-protocol lacp
!
interface TenGigt0/2
 channel-group 1 mode active
 channel-protocol lacp
```

on freebsd lagg interface:

*ifconfig -v lagg1*


```
lagg1: flags=8843<UP,BROADCAST,RUNNING,SIMPLEX,MULTICAST> metric 0 mtu 1500
    options=507bb<RXCSUM,TXCSUM,VLAN_MTU,VLAN_HWTAGGING,JUMBO_MTU,VLAN_HWCSUM,TSO4,TSO6,LRO,VLAN_HWFILTER,VLAN_HWTSO>
    ether 94:40:c9:5f:db:a0
    inet X:X:X:X netmask 0xffffff00 broadcast Y:Y:Y:.255
    laggproto lacp lagghash l2,l3,l4
    lagg options:
        flags=10<LACP_STRICT>
        flowid_shift: 16
    lagg statistics:
        active ports: 0
        flapping: 0
    lag id: [(0000,00-00-00-00-00-00,0000,0000,0000),
         (0000,00-00-00-00-00-00,0000,0000,0000)]
    laggport: ql0 flags=0<> state=45<ACTIVITY,AGGREGATION,DEFAULTED>
        [(8000,94-40-C9-5F-DB-A0,0132,8000,0005),
         (FFFF,00-00-00-00-00-00,0000,FFFF,0000)]
    laggport: ql1 flags=0<> state=c5<ACTIVITY,AGGREGATION,DEFAULTED,EXPIRED>
        [(8000,94-40-C9-5F-DB-A0,0132,8000,0006),
         (FFFF,00-00-00-00-00-00,0000,FFFF,0000)]
    groups: lagg
    media: Ethernet autoselect
    status: active
    nd6 options=29<PERFORMNUD,IFDISABLED,AUTO_LINKLOCAL>
```


----------



## kristoferus75 (Nov 26, 2020)

It seems that this problem is with this network card :


```
FastLinQ QL41000 Series 10/25/40/50GbE

QLOGIC AH2010406-37 A
QL41132HLCU-HC
```

I need to load this in /boot/loader.conf:


```
if_qlnxe_load="YES"
```

Without portchannel the function is ok but with LACP portchannel troubles :-(


----------

